# Were is best to go for IVF Treatment?



## FromIceland (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there...
I have had 5 Ivf treatments, in Iceland, in the last 2 years and now im thinking about trying some where else in the world...
How are the success rate in England for Ivf? In Iceland we only have one clinic and they talk about 40% success rate...
Where is the best Ivf clinic in England?
Has anyone gone to Greece or another country for a treatment? 

Best regards
Berglind


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You need to go to the HFEA website and they can give you the results and links of clinics. I know they normally say it is about a 1 in 3 chance if you are under 39 yrs old and a 1 in 5 chance if you are over 39 yrs old, but each clinic will have different results. 

Good luck.

Stacey


----------



## FromIceland (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

The clinic that i am going to - CARE Nottingham - has a 70% success rate for under 37's on their first cycle which is HUGE.

http://www.carefertility.com/loc-nottingham/care-fertility-sc0/page-care-fertility/

/links


----------

